# SUCHE: Protool Pro V6.0



## Georg_xy123 (22 Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ich suche wie bereits oben angedeutet eine Protool Pro Lizenz für eine Neuinstallation auf einem Laptop mit Win XP. (Somit sollte es > V6.0 SP2 sein.)
Das ganze will ich natürlich "ehrlich" erwerben, es sollte sich also schon um eine originale Lizenz handeln.
Preislich werden wir uns dann sicher einigen 

Grüße,

Georg


----------



## JesperMP (22 Februar 2017)

Handelt es sich um den Programmier Software, oder der Runtime Software ?


----------



## Georg_xy123 (22 Februar 2017)

Es geht um die Protool-Programmiersoftware mit der die Simatic Panels wie z.b. OP7, OP17, TP170, usw. programmiert werden können.
Genauer gesagt ich muss eine Visualisierung für ein TP170A, welches an einer S5 hängt, erstellen.


----------



## JesperMP (22 Februar 2017)

Dann brauchst du kein "Pro" sondern nur ein normalen Protool.
Aber ein TP170A mit S5-Verbindung kannst du auch mit WinCC Flexible programmieren. Vielleicht hast du schon WinCC Flexible ?


----------



## Georg_xy123 (22 Februar 2017)

Das hatte ich nicht gewusst, dass man ein TP170, welches über AS511 an einer S5 hängt auch über Wincc flex programmieren kann.
Leider habe ich Wincc flex auch nicht.
Ich denke allerdings, dass eine Wincc Lizenz deutlich teurer wird, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## JesperMP (22 Februar 2017)

WinCC Flexible Compact (6AV6611-0AA51-3CA5) gibt es (noch) zu kaufen bei Siemens. Und kostet ungf. 300 €.

WINCC FLEXIBLE 2008 COMPACT ENGINEERING-SW,FLOATING LICENSE LICENSE KEY ON USB STICK, SW AND DOCUMENTATION ON DVD IN GER/EN/IT/FR/SP/CHS/CHT/KOR/JPN EXEC. UNDER XPPROF/ WINDOWS7 PROFESSIONAL/ULTIMATE/ ENTERPRISE (32/64 BIT), FOR CONFIGURATION OF SIMATIC PANELS *UPTO SERIES 170* AND BASIC PANELS

Es gibt auch einige x170 und x177 Panele zu kaufen auf Ebay, und die S5 unterstützt. Dann hast du ein etwas mehr Zukunftsicherer Lösung als mit Protool.
Aber die richtige Lösung wäre den alte S5 Steurung auf Pension zu senden !


----------



## Georg_xy123 (22 Februar 2017)

Damit lassen sich dann auch alle TP170 und evtl. auch TP177 Panels programmieren. 
Das TP177 funktioniert soweit ich weiß nicht mehr an AS511. 
Jedoch kann man das TP170 über einen RS232 zu TTY Wandler an eine S5 hängen; AS511 kann das 170 er ja auch noch.


----------



## Georg_xy123 (22 Februar 2017)

300 Euro für die Wincc sind ja fast schon ein Schnäppchen, wenn man überlegt dass bei ebay die günstigste Protool Sw für 900€ angepriesen wird.


----------



## JesperMP (22 Februar 2017)

Habe gerade probiert ein TP177B 6" color PN/DP mit ein AS511 Verbindung zu konfigurieren. Das geht.
Ein TP177B Mono geht nicht.
Aber es stimmt das man unterschiedlich Wandler braucht. Der RS422/TTY Wandler und dazuhörige Kabel ist überraschend teuer.
Und das programmiern von ein "neuen" WinCC Flexible Panel für S5 ist auch nicht ganz straightforward (ich habe ein FAQ darüber geschrieben).
Irgendwann lohnt es sich nicht mit den alten S5 herumzupokern.


----------



## PN/DP (22 Februar 2017)

Georg_xy123 schrieb:


> Ich denke allerdings, dass eine Wincc Lizenz deutlich teurer wird, oder liege ich da falsch?


Die WinCC flexible Lizenz kann man aber wenigstens noch offiziell kaufen, die ProTool-Lizenz aber nicht mehr.
z.B.
6AV6611-0AA51-3CA5 SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2008 SP3 Compact reicht für das TP170A

Für Ruf doch mal Deinen Siemens-Vertrieb an.
6AV6580-3BX06-0DX0 Projektierungssoftware ProTool/Lite V6.0 + SP3 (reicht für TP170A)
6AV6581-3BX06-0DX0 Projektierungssoftware ProTool V6.0 + SP3

PS: zu langsam

Harald


----------



## Georg_xy123 (22 Februar 2017)

Ich denke, dass es doch fast vernünftiger ist wenn ich mir die Wincc flex compact zulege.

Die Anlage zu modernisieren geht zur Zeit nicht, da erstens die Anlage (45t Hafenkran) kaum Stillstandszeiten hat und zweitens sich die Modernisierung über mehrere Wochen ziehen würde.

@JesperMP
Eine Frage noch: Was genau hast du mit 
-"Und das programmiern von ein "neuen" WinCC Flexible Panel für S5 ist auch nicht ganz straightforward"- gemeint?
Ich habe nämlich bis jetzt nur Panels die mit S5 Steuerungen kommunizierten mit Protool programmiert.


----------



## MSB (22 Februar 2017)

Das liegt vor allem daran, das WinCC Flexible taugliche Panels mittlerweile auch schon allesamt abgekündigt sind, und durch nur noch TIA taugliche ersetzt wurden. (Einzige Ausnahme sind ein paar der alten Basic Panels mit seeehr beschränkten Funktionsumfang) 

Straight forward wäre wenn es unbedingt auf S5 Basis sein muss:
TIA WinCC Comfort
Comfort Panel
S5-Lan z. B. : http://www.process-informatik.de/produkte/s5-lan&mt=1

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## JesperMP (22 Februar 2017)

Georg_xy123 schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch: Was genau hast du mit
> -"Und das programmiern von ein "neuen" WinCC Flexible Panel für S5 ist auch nicht ganz straightforward"- gemeint?


Guck mal hier:
HOW TO connect and configure a WinCC Flex panel to an S5 PLC via the PG port.


----------



## Georg_xy123 (23 Februar 2017)

Danke für den Link 
Hab mir das mal grob durchgelesen; sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein.
Man braucht im Prinzip einen RS232 zu TTY Wandler um das TP170 mit der S5 zu verbinden, die sind ja relativ günstig.
Der S5 lan wäre auch eine gute Idee gewesen, das Problem ist nur dass ich das TP170 schon da hab.
Werde mir dann warscheinlich die WinCC flex compact bestellen. Das m.E. nach momentan die beste Lösung.


----------

